# toro push rod



## Bryan Tello (Feb 7, 2017)

i have a toro single stage blower in the shop model number 38452 ser 313014069. The shop called and told me they are unable to get another push rob from toro and that all of their parts diagrams only list the engine part number. They called a rep and he said that the part is not replaceable. Anyone have any experience with this or where I can get an aftermarket one. Thanks


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

What engine? Suzukii? Briggs? Techmseh?


----------



## Bryan Tello (Feb 7, 2017)

it is a toro engine 121-6636 # lc168fds-1


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to SBF Bryan. I believe your Toro engine was manufactured by Loncin in China. Looking at the parts list, the push rod part number is 140670004-T040. I was unable to find this number in my internet searches?? Here is the parts list. Select engine number LC168 to view parts list.

Engine


----------



## Bryan Tello (Feb 7, 2017)

thanks for the info and the welcome. I can not believe that 2 dealers are not able to get the part stating that they are not sold separately. I have a 500 dollar machine unrepairable for this reason. I was going to see if maybe I could check with honda for a similar part as I heard they are made by the same company. Do you think I could just make one or cut a longer one to fit. I am searching for any hints you guys might have. I will continue to search for those numbers you gave me.

Thanks again


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Shame on Toro for not supporting the thousands of machines that may need internal engine parts. I would ask your mechanic to look around his shop for a possible substitute or a longer rod that could be shortened.

It is unusual to bend a push rod without having another engine issue such as a valve guide that moved or a sticky valve stem. Did they tell you why the rod bent or what reason do they say you need a new one?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello brian, welcome to *SBF,* is that a 621 or 721 toro you have


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

While this may seem over the top, I might take the pushrod to an automotive machine shop to see if they can match it up to something that can be modified to work. This is the new way that manufacturers save money in that they do not stock engine parts, rather, the whole assembly must be replaced (like the plastic transmission on the new Snow Master) and they save money on maintaining inventory. But they alienate customers. If I can get engine parts for a Honda single stage and I can't get them for a Toro single stage, guess which one I will buy next time? 
Actually when my Suzuki engine has to be replaced, I will see if I can find an R-Tek Briggs since they were also used in the same frame after the Suzuki was discontinued.

I looked on the Toro website and looked up your model and serial # sure enough there are no internal engine parts listed. Now with the Zuke engines you could buy individual parts or the whole thing. Here they only list the whole engine for $352. Lousy customer relations, Toro. Thanks for nothing!!


They bragged that their warantee was better because it covered the engine 100% where other blower makers, who used Briggs or Tech engines, sometimes the warrantee was through Tech or Briggs. BUT at least they SOLD THE PARTS! You could (still can) go to a Briggs dealer and get parts, for older machines if you wanted to.


Is it possible to buy Loncin parts separate from whole engines in the USA as of now? That would seem like a good business opportunity for someone given the number of these engines in use....


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Found this page in the Lochin engine parts list. Your stuff is listed there, but you might have to order them from China.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

sorry. didnt read OP close enough


----------

